# How to stop a DIY type A from popping



## hic0057 (Jul 10, 2010)

Most people know that the type a old one pops likes crazy and if you tightens it so it doesn't pop it too stiff to turn. A simple mod that I did was to take out all the springs on all sides then tighten it almost all the way. It can turn as far as a U2 with one flick easily.
Note there are some problems with this mod. You can overshoot very easily so you need to adjusted do that you don't overshoot to much with can cause some lockups so you need to improve your turning accuracy. 
It is almost guarantee to stop popping and still turn easily.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 10, 2010)

I believe the springs from the Old Type A cubes cause this. Since they are big and really "springy" (lol no other word), it cuts corners well, but pops a lot.

Taking out the springs will not allow any corner cutting.
The screws in Type A cubes (the old ones) are pretty long (lol thats NOT what she said), so how could you tighten all of the sides to the max?


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 10, 2010)

I said almost all the way. Stop adjusting when it starting getting stiff. It can still cut corners a little bit but not like it could before. If only we can get spring that will only just fit. I've tried the C4U springs (silver ones) but it still pops lots. This mod can be done on any diys


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 10, 2010)

or turn more accurately?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 10, 2010)

It's called "Alpha", not "Type A". It's been changed.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 10, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> It's called "Alpha", not "Type A". It's been changed.



Honestly nobody cares. >.>


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 10, 2010)

I am not even gonna comment on this.


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 10, 2010)

http://cube4you.com/3x3x3-diy-cube-a-p-3.html
that was the cube that I modded and it called type a.


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 10, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> It's called "Alpha", not "Type A". It's been changed.


You've failed on such a high level you shouldn't even be allowed to post here any more


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 10, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> I am not even gonna comment on this.



You just did.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 10, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > I am not even gonna comment on this.
> ...



d'oh.


----------



## dada222 (Jul 10, 2010)

I have one of these babies as well... it's true that it pops like hell at least at first.. but after a couple of months of using it exclusively and sanding it... it's not so bad. After it's been "grained" a little you can increase the tension and that will help without making it too stiff. If you're gonna do blindfolded though and you have nothing else than this and a storebought, use the latter.


----------



## riffz (Jul 10, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> It's called "Alpha", not "Type A". It's been changed.



stfu


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 10, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> It's called "Alpha", not "Type A". It's been changed.



Fail beyond Fail.

Maybe you should just get new hardware in general. If you have the C4Y core, try to use that with it's respective screws and springs. Some springs are only meant for some screws.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 10, 2010)

cut the springs by one spring circle sorry bad vocabulary


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 10, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > It's called "Alpha", not "Type A". It's been changed.
> ...





BigGreen said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > It's called "Alpha", not "Type A". It's been changed.
> ...





riffz said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > It's called "Alpha", not "Type A". It's been changed.
> ...





dillonbladez said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > It's called "Alpha", not "Type A". It's been changed.
> ...



It says the same thing on the big ad above the webpage, so it's an obvious fail.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 10, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> cut the springs by one spring circle sorry bad vocabulary



Yeah, but you gotta be careful. If you don't tension properly, your pre-awesome cube becomes crap because it locks.


----------



## Mitch15 (Jul 10, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



wanna know a secret? four different people told you off over it because everybody knows the name was changed, but nobody cares. even when people are typing type a they probably realize its wrong, and care so little as to not hit backspace and correct it. i think its pretty fail that you feel the need to type the correction, or copy paste it for that matter, over and over and over. please stop. we all get it.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 16, 2010)

riffz said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > It's called "Alpha", not "Type A". It's been changed.
> ...



lol, just found out what this means, lamesauce/weaksauce (wateva u like beta):fp:fp


----------



## brunson (Jul 16, 2010)

How to stop any cube from popping: Turn more accurately. Shelley told me that and it's true.


----------



## Kevin Nguyen (Jul 24, 2010)

> Originally Posted by CubesOfTheWorld
> It's called "Alpha", not "Type A". It's been changed.



Many people like to call it "Type A". Me too.


----------



## radmin (Jul 24, 2010)

Maybe he bought it before the name changed.


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 29, 2010)

brunson said:


> How to stop any cube from popping: Turn more accurately. Shelley told me that and it's true.



If that your theory of stopping popping then I highly recommend this mod. Not only does it stop popping but it can't cut corners very welll. It also makes it turn extreamly fast.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 7, 2011)

Ive been using an alpha 3 with all original springs and screws for nearly 18 months, and ive never had a single pop, even when im fully forcing it...
and for the record it cuts like a dream, but no reverse cutting like a dayan


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 8, 2011)

yea, the A3f is an anti pop machine. David Woner + My A3fs have popped exactly one time cumulatively with 10000+ solves.


----------



## Mr 005 (May 10, 2011)

i just tried this mod in hope that i would be able to speed up my only speed cube. i love it. yeah the corner cutting now sucks but i can get used to it. in my opinion i prefer the speed way more and it will be nice if pops do not occur. I know that most people dont have the original alpha cube (type a so people dont yell at me if i am saying it wrong in any way at all. i dont want to get started with that) however if you do have it. it is pretty much like an not horrible but not great storebought. this just makes it so much better. it glides like my void cube now and i am pretty used to that so i think i will be able to handle it. This will definitely do until i get to the point where i lose my laziness and buy the alpha V i have been wanting to buy.


----------



## nerd (May 21, 2011)

we're not all as good as you


----------

